# Bush Boy



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I call it bushboy but the inspiration for this costume was actually from Spookywoods FX Ivy man. Disregard the mess that's a catch all area for my son...lol.

My son standing he's 4' 4.25". If you look close you can see part of his face. Going to try and find one of those invisible man hooded masks and re-do the hood/mask part.









Squatting









Without mask/hood









BTW he's really loving this costume. We're gonna place atleast two pots in various places so he can move around a bit if he wants.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the idea. He's going to scare alot of people.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job! I wouldn't worry about trying to get a invisible man hooded mask. In the dark you will never see his face. I think the shadows would hide him well.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job!
I saw something similar to this in a video of the Transworld show.
Great job!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

love it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments.



Bloodhound said:


> I wouldn't worry about trying to get a invisible man hooded mask. In the dark you will never see his face. I think the shadows would hide him well.


There's actually two reasons I want to to do it that way. One is for concealment, but the main reason is comfort/safety. The leaves poked him a bit in the face and around the neck.



Front Yard Fright said:


> Very nice job!
> I saw something similar to this in a video of the Transworld show.
> Great job!
> .


I saw the video on YouTube and that's what got me thinking. The Ivy garland was $3 for 6' at Alco (kinda like $1 store), I used about 30' total. I bought an oversized (for him) Long sleeve o.d. green shirt and then started cutting and hot gluing the pieces on. Took less than an hour to put together. The oversized pot I found at Wal-mart for $25.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He's going to have a blast on Halloween night.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> He's going to have a blast on Halloween night.


Actually he already is. He's scared the neighbors daughter and his mother.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is awesome! No one will ever expect that!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you did a really great job on the costume!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool. always liked those type of costumes


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That just rocks. I've seen videos of people wearing ghillie suits and hiding in the bushes to scare people on Halloween but no one's going to expect someone to come out of a potted plant!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is just soooo cool!!! Love it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> That just rocks. I've seen videos of people wearing ghillie suits and hiding in the bushes to scare people on Halloween but no one's going to expect someone to come out of a potted plant!


I like that he can stand or squat and still look like a potted plant.

I wished this was my original idea. For those who havn't seen it here's my inspiration.









The one thing I didn't like about there design is that the actor has to duck his head while in position. How's he suppose to know when someone's coming?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Joker your costume looks amazing, I honestly want to make one of those now. I think your right too about having to duck your head, your setup is better and from the pics you can barely tell its a person. No one will be expecting that to be a person and when its darker, you deffinitally wont be able to see someone in there.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

okay Joker ya gotta show the vid... we wanna see the guy do his routine! Lying (standing?) in wait as a plant, then doing his scare, and getting out of the pot...! Oh he's gonna have such fun this year... especially when he scares the kids from his school that he recognizes...


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I was one of the people at Transworld who screamed very loudly when this pot starting moving. :jol: It's a scare you can never really be desensitized to. I know because I did a similar scare two years ago....

I took a large piece of camo netting (the kind hunters use) and turned it into a poncho simply by cutting a hole in the middle to slip over an actor's head. Through many holes with small zip ties, I attached vines and idividual leaves. I then bought a mask called a "wood elf" to complete the costume. All the actor had to do was wear dark clothing with gloves, paint his face dark and slip on the camo and mask.

The actor that plaYed that spot was surrounded by trees and was never seen until it was too late. To top it off, he created this odd language that he would speak while following the guests down the trail. It really creeped them out!

This was a guaranteed scare everytime and it will be for you, too joker. HAVE FUN and don't forget to bring a change of underwear -- you're gonna be laughing sooooo hard! LMAO!!!:lolkin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It was one of my favorites at the show this year.

Nice job!


----------

